# California Institute for Emergency Medical Training - Legitimate School?



## Moxiy (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey guys. Hope somebody here can help me. I am starting EMT-B on about 13 days and I was wondering if anybody here has gone to this school? My dad kept asking me if they were recognized by the state, etc, and I have had been unable to get any answers for him. I went down to the school and picked up my book, etc, seemed normal, but the website is a bit shady.

Has anybody gone to this school and moved on to higher education with no problem? Is there any way to be sure that I am getting a legitimate schooling?

This probably sounds like a dumb question but I shelled out $650 for this school and I really don't know where to look or what  to look for to answer my own question.

AM i looking for college credits, or a certificate, or what, for passing this class? I know i have to pass the Nat Reg.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 8, 2009)

First, welcome to EMTLife!

It appears as though the California Institute for Emergency Medical Training/ciemt.com is approved in California to provide the EMT-Basic course.  Matthew Goodman NREMT-P is the program director.

I'm sure others in the area will be able to give you some specifics and what they know or have heard about the program, but that's a start.  I wouldn't expect that you'll be able to transfer any credits to another educational institution, but that's the norm for EMS credits.

Good luck!


----------



## daedalus (Mar 8, 2009)

If the state approves the program and the local county accredits it, it is just as legit as the next guy.


----------



## Moxiy (Mar 8, 2009)

This is good news =) I have been perusing the forum for a while and look forward to learning with you all.


----------



## daedalus (Mar 8, 2009)

Now, the adequacy of EMT education is not what is being discussed here. What I am saying is that the school you are going to attend is fine. Its great to see you taking the first step. Congratulations, and don't stop learning just because you a an EMT.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 8, 2009)

daedalus said:


> If the state approves the program and the local county accredits it, it is just as legit as the next guy.



I took my emt class at the next guy.


----------



## daedalus (Mar 8, 2009)

firecoins said:


> I took my emt class at the next guy.



Me too. What what a creepy next guy he was.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 8, 2009)

Yea, but my next guy only cost me about $120 including books. God bless ROP programs.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 8, 2009)

Before you apply to a college for your Paramedic check them out cpmpletely.  Make sure they are accredited.  At the basic level you are just getting a slightly advanced first aid training.   But for Paramedic you will be getting invasive so you want to make sure you get actual education rather than training.


----------



## wjohnson90 (Mar 8, 2009)

CIEMT is legit. I know a few basics who went there.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 8, 2009)

Moxiy said:


> I am starting EMT-B on about 13 days





medic417 said:


> Before you apply to a college for your Paramedic check them out cpmpletely.



And the OP was asking about it for his EMT-B, not enrolling for a paramedic program.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 8, 2009)

Define legit. Remember, one may have to retake or test out if they proceed to a Degree program later. I would see if they are Accredited as an EMS program. Right now, only the Paramedic programs can be accredited. 

R/r911


----------



## wjohnson90 (Mar 8, 2009)

Approved EMT-B training programs

http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/Certification/ApprovedEMTPrograms.pdf

4th from the top, straight from department of health services.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 8, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> And the OP was asking about it for his EMT-B, not enrolling for a paramedic program.



I was advising him to investigate prior to signing up before he goes to the next level.  Sounds as if he signed up for his basic then decided to investigate.  Hopefully this advise will help him avoid a costly mistake later.


----------



## Moxiy (Apr 19, 2009)

wjohnson90 said:


> CIEMT is legit. I know a few basics who went there.



I just finished the course with a 95% and I seem to know more than all the other wanna be EMT's i've ran into out there. The school is great and I recommend it to anyone. I will be taking the registry in a week or so and Let you all know if I pass or not. If i do, that should be a good sign for CIEMT. About 25% of the people who started the class dropped or failed from about 40 people during the accelerated 1 month class i took.

The teacher is a hard *** but a Goodman.... Matt Goodman...


----------



## Moxiy (Apr 21, 2009)

Passed the NReg 1st shot. CIEMT is a good school.


----------

